# Dremel help!



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm looking to get myself a decent dremel. I have a lot of casemods going on right now, and I know I need one.

Just want your advice on dremels.

I found this one:
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/7112922/Trail/searchtext>DREMEL.htm

With this accesory pack:
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/0073398/Trail/searchtext>DREMEL.htm

Would this be decent enough to use for slicing and dicing?

Thanks


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 31, 2010)

It'll work well, I use something similar for the smaller jobs on cases.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah the 300 is a quality little tool - and your accessory kit seems like a good one.  I  think you should be alright...


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got a cordless dremel that works great for me. I think you can pretty much pick any one that you want and it will work well.

Disclaimer : I used it for sharpening chainsaw chains, not case mods


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Dremel 4000, a little bit more but alot more dependable.  

If you get an accessory pack definitely check to make sure it has the reinforced metal cutting discs.  They are phenomenally great and last alot longer than the basic cutting discs you get in most Dremel accessory packs.


----------



## erixx (Mar 31, 2010)

good tip, kenkickr! I was about to write exactly that! Stock discs do no last longer than some minutes!


----------



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for all the help guys!!

Kenkicker, I cant find the Dremel 4000 on an Irish retailer - If I could, I'd snap it up because its even cheaper than the one I listed.

I'll definitly keep it in mind about the reinforced discs. Cant locate them right now, but I guess the stock ones will tie me over for a while.



kenkickr said:


> I'm a fan of the Dremel 4000, a little bit more but alot more dependable.
> 
> If you get an accessory pack definitely check to make sure it has the reinforced metal cutting discs.  They are phenomenally great and last alot longer than the basic cutting discs you get in most Dremel accessory packs.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 31, 2010)

roast said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the help guys!!
> 
> Kenkicker, I cant find the Dremel 4000 on an Irish retailer - If I could, I'd snap it up because its even cheaper than the one I listed.
> 
> I'll definitly keep it in mind about the reinforced discs. Cant locate them right now, but I guess the stock ones will tie me over for a while.



Sometimes the 4000 is hard to find over here in the US.  Black and Decker makes a dremel copy that's pretty good and it is compatible with alot, if not most, of the Dremel accessories.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe there was this Black&Decker thing a while ago that alot of people swear by... Dunno which one it was.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 31, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I believe there was this Black&Decker thing a while ago that alot of people swear by... Dunno which one it was.



The RTX-2?


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

black & decker wizard? its made of win and durability, had one for a while n still going fine.
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0001OZHF8/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> The RTX-2?



Honestly dunno, ask CyberDruid or MkMods, I believe I heard them being lyrical about one.


----------



## Robbaz (Mar 31, 2010)

You will really need a 38mm / 1,5inch reinforced metal cutting disk. Alu or fiber reinforced have worked fine for me but speed clic is the best!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-bXhJYlCG4
There im cuting a window out, i also made the frosting in my tyrael engraving with the dremel.

http://www.sweclockers.com/upload/gallery/38439-full.jpg


----------



## Chryonn (Apr 2, 2010)

i have the 300 Series Dremel, and it's a joy to use. use the smaller cut-off discs for finer cuts, but remember to use higher speeds otherwise you'll end up grinding the disc into dust!
a set of good quality HSS Dremel drill bits will come in handy. i've ended up buying lots of accessories and bits and pieces for it. it's well worth it


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the one in the 1st post. great little tool. make sure to get some extra little flint thingies for it, they go quite fast atrunning it at full speed. (full speed is imo way to fast semi uncontrollable and completely unneccesary)


----------



## roast (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys.
I'll be picking up the 300 tomorrow, with some reinforced cutting discs.

Mucho Gracias.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Dremel MuliPro 395 --> http://www.modsynergy.com/review20.htm that I picked up off a friend for $45 AUS, and I can't believe how much I use this thing for so many different sorts of jobs.


----------



## miloshs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys i know the thread is rather old, but i still hope someone will read this...

Do we (modders ) really need to go as low as 5k rpm to avoid melting acrylic pieces? And also since original Dremel tends to be rather expensive here (120-130euros for Dremel 300-30) im thinking of buying some other brand rotary tool. B&D seems to be less expensive than Dremel but still rather expensive...  Any other brand you could recommend, a cheaper one?

Tnx bunch


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 23, 2010)

miloshs said:


> Hey guys i know the thread is rather old, but i still hope someone will read this...
> 
> Do we (modders ) really need to go as low as 5k rpm to avoid melting acrylic pieces? And also since original Dremel tends to be rather expensive here (120-130euros for Dremel 300-30) im thinking of buying some other brand rotary tool. B&D seems to be less expensive than Dremel but still rather expensive...  Any other brand you could recommend, a cheaper one?
> 
> Tnx bunch



Depends if you use it a lot. A cheap clone (like Ferm over here) is perfectly fine for a couple of cutting jobs, but don't expect it to last under heavy usage.


----------



## Frick (Jul 23, 2010)

Dremel's are overrated! Get a proper powerdrill insttead man.


----------



## roast (Jul 23, 2010)

Frick said:


> Dremel's are overrated! Get a proper powerdrill insttead man.



Already had a powerdrill - it just wasnt precise enough for me. It was huge though.
Got a dremel anyway. Love it.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 23, 2010)

if you're serious about modding, you need several tools which most people have already: powerdrill with variable rpm and forward/backward rotation, cordless drill-driver with similar specs as the powerdrill, variable speed saw (jigsaw in the UK) and blades for all sorts of materials, and lastly the trusty rotary tool. Dremel is my weapon of choice and with that you need all the cutting discs both re-inforced and standard, diamond-coated and wood-sawing - which is ideal for cutting plastics. if you're even more serious you'd get the drill stands which allow for precise drill depth and perpendicular holes.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2010)

I picked up the Dremel 400 w/accessory pack from my local Ace Hardware.  It was an open box so I got it for $80.  Retail is $90ish
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...googlebase&cvsfa=63&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=3935343938


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2010)

Get the one with adjustable speed  which will make the tool more capable of doing much more.  If i remember right mine 400XPR i believe and it's been great ( corded as i don't want the bother with batterys and shit).


----------



## miloshs (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, i went to the store today... and found out the following:

Dremel 4000  -140euros
Dremel 300    -90euros
Black & Decker - they were out
Iskra (well known Slevenian brand) - 40euros for the tool, the flexi shaft and 165 accessories...

Seemed like a good deal until i came home and checked the manufacturers website, which conatains no clue that they have or even had any kind of rotary tools...

After that i searched a bit on the web, and found an old 2009 catalogue of Iskra's products and found that rotary tool, and its like this:
Power:130W
RPM:8-30k
Max Collet Size:6mm
Variable Speed: YES
Flexi Shaft: YES
Weight: 1,2kg

Looks like this:






So im thinking of buying it, what do you guys think?


P.S. other than that, im off to Italy in a week or so so i might check if Dremel or Black & Decker are cheaper there...


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 23, 2010)

Look's like a nice kit, i'd jump on it! I have a Mastercraft branded unit and i have used it countless time's. I have even ported an intake with it! 

Dremel is nice but too expensive IMHO


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 24, 2010)

Those Dremel prices in Serbia are crazy!

http://www.dremel-direct.com/acatalog/Dremel_Tool.html

The IskraERO looks identical to a Dremel. Who knows, may even be off the same production line, just for a different OEM.  It looks like Dremel accessories would fit it too.


----------

